# Aggression in possible pregnant doe?



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone else had a doe that got aggressive once she was bred? My senior doe is head-butting and biting the junior does who are not getting bred this year. She would only be like 3 wks pregnant, but it seems like she is guarding the door to the buck pen, think she claimed him as hers? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't really know if my does get that hormonal that soon but yes they act totally different when bred. Some are more sweet and some that usually love me want nothing to do with me. In your case with the buck I would be watching signs of heat. She may not have took and is getting ready to go back into heat. My does in heat will run other does away from the buck, and we just don't even want to talk about the down right meanness when the buck is not with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

She's been like this since she was put in with him 3 wks ago.. So it's not like it's just starting. She even chases the junior ones away when their in heat. Maybe it's the weather change.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm does she try mounting them??? I'm wondering if she is trying to keep them away from the buck because she's......a little Bucky herself. Don't know how to explain it, I have a doe that acts like a buck when another is in heat even though she is a girl and gets bred and has kids, she's just odd that way lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But as for advise on what to do if she's a little out of hand on what ever her issue is maybe putting her in another pen for a bit and see if she calms down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The sucky part is I don't have another pen, but fortunately 3 does are going to their new homes Wednesday, so that should help the cramp ness. I do feed in 3 spots so I know the 2 get food


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My does fight a few weeks after breeding, and then a few weeks before kidding. The first time I think they realize they are pregnant and want to see if they can get up in the pecking order. The second time they know they are going to kid and want to move up in the pecking order, and also teach the does to respect their space and their future kids' spaces. That's what I figure at least.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Honestly if she's not too mean, like slamming them into fences or really knocking them down I would just leave her be. The others are probably confused but shouldn't take long for them to realize to just keep their distance from her and the buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe is doing the same thing now. She would be 4-8 weeks bred. She isn't being too bad but it started a few days after she was bred and I removed the buck. She nips and headbutts a lot with my other does. Maybe it's the change in hormones?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Mines nipping and butting. They are not with the buck, he's on the opposite side of a sliding door, but they can still see him.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Trying to get noticed more by the buck? That's what mine do.. Almost like saying " breed me first"!


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

